# Fluorescent lighting vs. incandescent



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok, I've sorted out all I need to know about ceramics for heating, now I need to know about lighting.

So do I use a low wattage incandescent/filament (probably hotter to the touch and less efficient) or do I use fluorescent (apparently damaging to reptiles eyes)?

And do I need a guard for either, and if so what type?

Note: I know a lot of people say not to bother with any lights but my vivarium is in a really low light area so I can't see in properly.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

If you want lights thats cool but I really would go with a filament light... 

As I said UV can damage eyes (i'll try find a link) aand fillament can help with heating (unless its very small). They would both need to be gaurded. A Boa is very string and would easilty smash both!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

ok I can't find the damn link.... It was on the livefoods forum, I think Nerys posted it up who visits here so hopfully she can find it


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

What wattage of filament (I only need it for light)? And can someone direct me to a suitable guard for one? All the guards I've seen have been quite large.


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

I use 12w nightlight bulbs in my vivs - very low wattage so give out very little heat. 
For a boa viv (being bigger than my 3ft vivs) you may want something brighter so a 25w could be used uncontrolled no problem, in a larger viv.

As for a guard, this should do for a standard low watt bulb:

http://www.livefoods.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=519


----------



## Ceiron (May 19, 2005)

or you could use some leds


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

leds shoud work quite well for vivs actually, good idea ceiron! A friend of mine uses led rope lights to light the back of his racks and they look cracking, arent as bright as tube lights and dont get hot.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

LEDs are a great suggestion actually, never thought of those. You coul mount them straight into the top of the viv


----------



## Ceiron (May 19, 2005)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=47376&&source=14&doy=28m12

maplin do a nice strip too, jsut needs a 12v power supply


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Ceiron said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=47376&&source=14&doy=28m12
> 
> maplin do a nice strip too, jsut needs a 12v power supply


Looking at those I might get some for my stack when I build it!!! Cheers


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I think those are the same ones this guy uses for his racks - nice and easy to put up too.


----------



## Ceiron (May 19, 2005)

yeah i am looking at getting the system set too for the inverts.lol


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> LEDs are a great suggestion actually, never thought of those. You coul mount them straight into the top of the viv


I'm considering these  , I'll need to find somewhere that sells them though


----------

